# Save me from analysis to paralysis!  Which camera?



## yorkie (Oct 18, 2011)

So, I'm having a bugger of a time photographing my pens.  i have a booth but couldn't get pictures any better.  I'm using a point and shoot auto focus but that doesn't always flash and rarely captures the grain or the depth.

Someone suggested a manual focus camera so now I'm just about to embark on analysis to paralysis.

I would love any suggestions on a good camera to use and tips on manual focus/auto focus/using the mini booth etc.

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## joefyffe (Oct 30, 2011)

*camera*

Anything that says Nikon on it!  :befuddled:  Only joking.  Canon or Nikon, either one are good material.   Now I'll be blasted by xyz.  There are other good ones out there.  I usually answer student questions by "What lenses do you already own, because if you buy other than what you own, you will take a bath replacing your optics.  It sounds like you are using a point and shoot.  If your are using a little hand held, you have a sensor that is about 1/8 the size of the DSLR cameras.  Kinda like comparing 110 to 35mm film.  (You do remember film, right?)  :smile-big:  If your camera has, on it's control dial, a picture of a flower, (I'm getting very basic here because I'm not sure of your profeciency level) that is your macro or close focus setting.  Try taking some shots there.  A good softbox is also important for good pen pics.  High Dollar/Low Dollar!!!!  I use one in Forensic Training that I made from a windshield washer fluid bottle.   Cut it about 1/3 the way down from the top, turn it upside down over the item being photographed and set a flexible stem lamp up against the side of it, (unless using flash or daylight, set your WLB to auto) cut a hole through the bottom for my lens and shoot.  It works!  Oh, BTW, That's the LOW dollar one.   B&H and Adorama (both very reputable distributors) out of New York will be MORE than happy to talk to ya about the HIGH dollar ones:tongue:  If I can help, beyond this, use PM or give me a TX #  by PM.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 30, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend an SLR unless you have OTHER reasons for one too (and I have one, but it is another vortex).   I'm a Canon fan, but there is a ton of great choices out there.

First off,  what do you have (model number) - and other than pens, what do you like and what don't you like about it.   That will help with the recommendations.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a Canon digital ELPH and shoot in manual mode (not really manual focus) it allows me to chose between different settings including the metering modes. Sometimes switching between evaluative and spot metering modes can make a marked difference. (once in awhile it's in a good way )

Lots of good cameras to chose from ... Canon or Nikon are always a safe bet! The biggest thing is learning how to access the settings and experimenting with what effects they have to the final photo. :wink:


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 4, 2011)

:usflag:Honestly a lot can be done with some improvements in technique, lighting and basic composition. I've posted many articles and video links you may find useful. The one question I'd ask is this, What is it you are ultimately trying to accomplish with your photos? You can go crazy and spend a lot of money or get good results with a single light source, some poster board reflectors, and a phone camera.


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 4, 2011)

:usflag:Another valuable suggestion. Go to a real camera store, not Best Buy or something similar. somewhere with a selection of cameras, and most importantly knowledgable sales person who can guide you as you discuss with them what you are trying to accomplish. A good sales person will take the time to expose you to a variety of possibilities. 

I wouldn't buy on my first trip in either. Get some info, do some research. http://www.dpreview.com/ is great website which thoroughly reviews cameras, lenses, and equipment. I've found their information invaluable in many of my equipment selections. I am not a professional photographer by any means, just an avid amature.


----------



## jbswearingen (Nov 5, 2011)

www.dgrin.com -- great site dedicated to digital photography.

www.dpreview.com -- in-depth reviews of all the digital cameras.

Once you go dSLR, you never go...back?  I've had my Canon Rebel XTI for about five years and over 30k frames on it.

Oh, and before you start thinking it's the camera...A better camera won't make you a better photographer.  It might make it easier, but it's the user, not the tool, that builds the project.  Have you taken any photography classes or read any literature on photography?


----------

